

Profiling Node.js - dap
http://dtrace.org/blogs/dap/2012/04/25/profiling-node-js/

======
NiekvdMaas
If case anyone is interested in installing dtrace on Ubuntu:

    
    
      sudo apt-get install bison flex zlib1g-dev libelf-dev binutils-dev libdw-dev libdwarf-dev
      wget ftp://crisp.dyndns-server.com/pub/release/website/dtrace/dtrace-20120409.tar.bz2
      tar xvfj dtrace-20120409.tar.bz2
      cd dtrace-20120409
      make all
      sudo make install
      sudo make load

------
ZephyrP
I'm surprised more application developers or 'scalability engineers' don't
boot up d/sTrace as their tool of choice. It's probably between d/strace &
heap allocations profilers for single most valuable tool in my toolchain in
the general case for identifying performance problems.

------
tlrobinson
...on SmartOS.

~~~
joose
Profiling locally in VMware is possible, but I can't get SmartOS to work on
Rackspace or Amazon.

